# Super Joey Availabilty?



## GraniteLand (Mar 9, 2014)

Hi-

Brand new member of the forum so forgive me if my question is being discussed in another thread. I did a search but didn't see what i was looking for.

I'm a long-term DTV customer since 2004. Just recently got my 1st HDTV, so I started comparing the Hopper and Genie systems. Decided that I want to make the switch to DISH, but I was told by a reseller that the Super Joey won't be available until end of May. I was also told that I would have to pay to upgrade to a SJ if I made the switch this month since "it's a different system".

Looking for confirmation of this info. Is there a firmer date for SJ availability? If I upgraded later to a SJ would I need a new system or would it be a simple switch-a-roo (pun intended) that DISH would allow me to do myself? Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi, and welcome to DBSTalk...

I don't think anybody knows at this point about availability of SuperJoey to customers.

It's also hard to speculate on what it might cost to upgrade after the fact. It is doubtful that Dish would allow self-install, as they tend to want to send people out for Hopper installations. It's really all a bunch of speculation at the moment.

We have to assume based on what little we know that a Hopper and a SuperJoey would require/use a similar dish/switch/node configuration as a 2 Hopper system... which is a different node than a 1 Hopper system... So if you subscribed now and only got 1 Hopper, then you'd need some other hardware besides just the SuperJoey... IF you got a 2 Hopper system, your hardware probably would be set for a SuperJoey swap but then I'm not sure why you would want to make that swap.

2 Hoppers probably will cost a little more per month than a 1 Hopper + 1 SuperJoey setup... but it seems like a better setup to me. You might want to peruse the Hopper forum here for more info and see if that changes your thoughts.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

It seems unlikely that any company would allow self-installation of a whole home DVR system as there's quite a bit involved in optimizing it from an impedance balancing standpoint. Certainly there are users out there that are competent to pull it off, but there's too much at stake for the provider if they aren't.

In the modern world, the only self-installing left is pretty much that which involves replacing existing boxes with functionally identical boxes.


----------



## GraniteLand (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. In terms of a self install, I was thinking after the initial install if I wanted to upgrade from a reg Joey to a Super Joey. It sounds like more hardware would be needed.

Over on the satelliteguys forum a member said this today: "_I just had a Hopper w/sling installed in place of a Hopper 2k and the tech told me he thinks the Super Joey goes live next week. He even has 3 of them on his truck. Not set in stone, but that seems like it's pretty likely. Won't help me, I have 3 Hoppers already._"
http://www.satelliteguys.us/threads/331975-Super-Joey-Upgrades/page12

If accurate, maybe they'll be available sooner than later. I was hoping to switch over to Dish next weekend. I'll call my local installer mid next week to ask. I'll pass along anything I learn.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It has been a while since they showed them off at CES in January... so I would think they would like to get them out to customers... so it wouldn't surprise me to see SuperJoeys sooner rather than later. Dish has just been fairly quiet about them.

In a perfect world it's always better to get your desired configuration at signup. While it can sometimes be easy to change later, it's always easier to get the setup you want from day one.


----------



## david_jr (Dec 10, 2006)

As far as Hopper system self installs go, if you purchase ALL of the equipment and hardware for the install, install same and call for activation, DISH will activate. If you call for equipment either new customer or upgrade from VIP, DISH will insist on installing. If you upgrade from H2K to HWS DISH will send new boxes for you to self install and you send the old boxes back in the same boxes the HWS came in.

As far as Super Joey goes, it is only officially going to be supported by DISH for single Hopper installations. It will require an additional line from the sat dish to the Super Joey and some other new hardware. It will not officially be supported for 2 Hopper systems. I would speculate that there are people that will figure out a way to do it. We shall see.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Also heard "rumors" that Super Joeys would be available this Thursday (13th). This as with all things Dish is of course subject to change.


----------



## GraniteLand (Mar 9, 2014)

I just heard from my local Dish installer. He tells me that they have Super Joeys in stock but cannot begin installing them until Friday 3/14. So it looks like they are available at the end of the week. So my Saturday install is a go!


----------



## GraniteLand (Mar 9, 2014)

So after being so hot for a Super Joey, I decided I will have two Hoppers with sling installed for my 2 TV set up. I read some of the 'buyers remorse' threads here and on another forum and went back and studied the specs and reexamined my needs. A 2 Hopper set up would give me a back up in case one hopper dies, increased storage space, and more tuners. A second Hopper with sling is only $99 per my installer. In addition, my son will be getting a PS4 for his birthday in May. I envision using the Virtual Joey app available with the PS4 on a third TV in the basement. I think this set up will be best for me in the long run.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Plus $12/month for the second Hopper.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

thomasjk said:


> Plus $12/month for the second Hopper.


Since a SuperJoey is $10/mo he's only paying $2/mo more for the 2nd Hopper, sounds like a good deal to me anyway.


----------



## lpmiller (Mar 8, 2007)

http://about.dish.com/press-release/products-and-services/dishs-super-joey-now-available-leading-industry-simultaneous-rec

DISH's Super Joey™ Now Available, Leading the Industry in Simultaneous Recording


_Award-winning Super Joey increases tuner capacity of the Hopper® Whole-Home HD DVR experience_
_Customers can now simultaneously record an industry-leading eight shows_
_Adds two network tuners to Hopper's three tuners_
_Available to current and new customers_

Category:
Products and Services

Thursday, March 13, 2014 7:00 am MDT

Dateline:

ENGLEWOOD, Colo.

EmailPDFPrintRSSShareThis

Public Company Information:

NASDAQ:
DISH

"We know TV viewers have searched for years for a solution to alleviate conflict over what to watch, and with Super Joey, customers no longer have to choose one program over another"

ENGLEWOOD, Colo.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--DISH _(_NASDAQ: DISH) announced that an add-on to the award-winning Hopper® Whole-Home HD DVR platform is available today, increasing the tuner capacity of the Hopper experience. DISH's Super Joey™ adds two network tuners to the Hopper's three native tuners, allowing a household to record up to eight shows simultaneously. This can virtually eliminate channel conflicts for DISH Hopper customers.
"We know TV viewers have searched for years for a solution to alleviate conflict over what to watch, and with Super Joey, customers no longer have to choose one program over another," said Vivek Khemka, DISH senior vice president of product management. "Combined with Hopper's 2,000 hours of storage, Super Joey makes it even easier for customers to enjoy more of the shows they love without having to negotiate what's recorded with other viewers in the house."
Super Joey was first introduced at the 2014 Consumer Electronics Show (CES) earlier this year, where it was awarded the CES 2014 "Editors' Choice" award from Reviewed.com. During the event, DISH also unveiled a troop of other Joey products designed to extend the reach of the Hopper experience, including the Wireless Joey and Virtual Joey.
The combined Hopper and Super Joey tuners gives DISH customers the power to watch and/or record shows from any four channels in addition to the shows on the four major broadcast networks or five shows from any channels of their choice. Super Joey is powered by a 1305 MHz, 3000 DMIPS Broadcom BCM7346 processor, features remote finder functionality, and supports MoCA and Ethernet connectivity.
*About DISH*
DISH Network Corporation (NASDAQ: DISH), through its subsidiary DISH Network L.L.C., provides approximately 14.049 million satellite TV customers as of Sept. 30, 2013, with the highest quality programming and technology with the most choices at the best value. Subscribers enjoy the largest high definition line-up with more than 200 national HD channels, the most international channels, and award-winning HD and DVR technology. DISH Network Corporation is a Fortune 200 company. Visit www.dish.com.


----------



## zeus (May 18, 2011)

I just ordered a hopper/super joey combo to replace my D* Hr24 x 2 setup. Came out to an additional $3 a month for the first 12 months over the standard joey.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

zeus said:


> I just ordered a hopper/super joey combo to replace my D* Hr24 x 2 setup. Came out to an additional $3 a month for the first 12 months over the standard joey.


you are probably not reading forums ... well, I would say - my condolence to you ... remember ? we are 'guinea pig' as a user of first year of each new box from the company


----------



## zeus (May 18, 2011)

P Smith said:


> you are probably not reading forums ... well, I would say - my condolence to you ... remember ? we are 'guinea pig' as a user of first year of each new box from the company


To each their own. I've been running alpha/beta software on my boxes for years (most recently in the D* cutting edge program) and readily volunteer to be a guinea pig. I want the latest and greatest and accept there will be issues.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

zeus said:


> To each their own. I've been running alpha/beta software on my boxes for years (most recently in the D* cutting edge program) and readily volunteer to be a guinea pig. I want the latest and greatest and accept there will be issues.


you've been mistaken: alpha/beta testing is doing in-house (by definition), only 'gamma' testing is going out - to small group of ppl/comp affiliated to the company;

or to innocent users of such companies as we are


----------



## zeus (May 18, 2011)

P Smith said:


> you've been mistaken: alpha/beta testing is doing in-house (by definition)


Actually, beta testing by definition is external testing outside of the programming team. You might need to invest in a new dictionary.

On that note, I am more than happy to be a lab rat for Dish with the Super Joey.


----------



## lpmiller (Mar 8, 2007)

considering the super joey isn't vastly different from the regular joey, I wouldn't be terribly worried about it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

lpmiller said:


> considering the super joey isn't vastly different from the regular joey, I wouldn't be terribly worried about it.


The presence of satellite tuners in the Super Joey make it different. A normal Joey consumes tuner resources from a Hopper ... the Super Joey provides tuner resources to the Hopper.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

zeus said:


> Actually, beta testing by definition is external testing outside of the programming team. You might need to invest in a new dictionary.
> 
> On that note, I am more than happy to be a lab rat for Dish with the Super Joey.


by your wording you are should correct yourself: outside of SW dept, but INTERNAL QA group/ppl; inside of the company (I'm not speculating or riposting from Internet - by my direct knowledge from some big companies)


----------



## zeus (May 18, 2011)

Devices installed this morning. Currently working flawless as I put the tuners through their paces.



P Smith said:


> by your wording you are should correct yourself: outside of SW dept, but INTERNAL QA group/ppl; inside of the company (I'm not speculating or riposting from Internet - by my direct knowledge from some big companies)


You are describing alpha testing. "Gamma testing" is archaic and no longer practical in today's fast paced development environ.

That out of the way, I have no desire to get into a circular semantics discussion.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

nope, I described what was at least 4 years ago ... doesn't looks like it changed today


----------



## zeus (May 18, 2011)

P Smith said:


> nope, I described what was at least 4 years ago ... doesn't looks like it changed today


It has changed. You just don't understand or maybe it is me? With the lack of capitalization, sentence fragments and random punctuation it is very hard to comprehend what you are saying. There seems to be a language barrier.

Just so we are clear, Merriam Webster defines BETA TEST as such:

*Definition of BETA TEST*

*: a field test of the beta version of a product (as software) especially by testers outside the company developing it that is conducted prior to commercial release*

It is very straight forward. There is no ambiguity. Unless you are recollecting your time in the early 80's with DEC, the above definition is correct and widely accepted as the definitive and de facto definition.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

that's a big difference and I mentioned that; we are from different groups - you are discussing with Mariam-Webster book in your hand, myself - with real experience.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

may be you need refresh your math skills ? 

you quoted me and in your same post make an insinuation - did you try to humiliate me by mentioning DEC and 80s when I said about year 2010?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Please take the personal and off-topic conversation to PM. This isn't the "definition of beta" thread... it is the "Super Joey availability" thread. Thank you._


----------



## lpmiller (Mar 8, 2007)

James Long said:


> The presence of satellite tuners in the Super Joey make it different. A normal Joey consumes tuner resources from a Hopper ... the Super Joey provides tuner resources to the Hopper.


Different, yes. Vastly, no. I've spent years repairing and assembling things like this. Tuner cards don't change things radically, and I'd guess even the on board OS isn't radically different. Could there be bugs? Likely, yes. But it's not the same kind of jump as say, the 922 to the hopper.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

lpmiller said:


> Different, yes. Vastly, no. I've spent years repairing and assembling things like this. *Tuner cards don't change things radically*, and I'd guess even the on board OS isn't radically different. Could there be bugs? Likely, yes. But it's not the same kind of jump as say, the 922 to the hopper.


From apps writing experience, adding tuners are the radical change, it is a nightmare in multitasking if cheap CPU picked by commodity manager's pitch


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

lpmiller said:


> Different, yes. Vastly, no. I've spent years repairing and assembling things like this. Tuner cards don't change things radically, and I'd guess even the on board OS isn't radically different. Could there be bugs? Likely, yes. But it's not the same kind of jump as say, the 922 to the hopper.


Id say the big change in the dynamic, while maybe not so big a change in terms of what tech is inside, is a massive change for how it thinks, unless they built it as a scalable system i the first place. Even then, its still a big change in the overall way it now operates.It is now controlling two recivers instead of one with tuners built into both. Thats a first I believe for them.


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

Does the Super Joey have PIP? Thanks. SJ


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

lpmiller said:


> Different, yes. Vastly, no. I've spent years repairing and assembling things like this. Tuner cards don't change things radically, and I'd guess even the on board OS isn't radically different. Could there be bugs? Likely, yes. But it's not the same kind of jump as say, the 922 to the hopper.


That was probably a bad example... because if adding tuners doesn't make a Super Joey vastly different than a Joey... then the Hopper is basically a 922. They started with 922 GUI and general features for the Hopper code... in fact many of the Hopper features were originally advertised/intended for the 922...

I would say a Hopper is vastly different than a 922, even though it basically "only" adds 1 tuner


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

SJ HART said:


> Does the Super Joey have PIP? Thanks. SJ


My gut says no, but I haven't read.

I say this because... the Joey doesn't have PiP and it has access to all the tuners of a Hopper... so while they could put PiP in a Super Joey I'll be a little surprised if they do. It would be nice, though.


----------



## zeus (May 18, 2011)

Stewart Vernon said:


> My gut says no, but I haven't read.
> 
> I say this because... the Joey doesn't have PiP and it has access to all the tuners of a Hopper... so while they could put PiP in a Super Joey I'll be a little surprised if they do. It would be nice, though.


I just checked and it does not with a message about it not being an active feature.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> you are probably not reading forums ... well, I would say - my condolence to you ... remember ? we are 'guinea pig' as a user of first year of each new box from the company





zeus said:


> To each their own. I've been running alpha/beta software on my boxes for years (most recently in the D* cutting edge program) and readily volunteer to be a guinea pig. I want the latest and greatest and accept there will be issues.


If you critically compare the development cycles between the two, I think the answer is clear which one identifies and gets the bugs worked out more quickly and finally.


----------

